# Steering wheel vibration between 80-85 mph.



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

So I have experiencing this for the last month, and at the beginning I said, "nahhh is just the street" but I have read a lot of post in the TT forum from our friends in the UK and it seems its a very known issue and lots of people are experiencing this. How about you over here? Anyone actually had this repaired?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> So I have experiencing this for the last month, and at the beginning I said, "nahhh is just the street" but I have read a lot of post in the TT forum from our friends in the UK and it seems its a very known issue and lots of people are experiencing this. How about you over here? Anyone actually had this repaired?


Mine too! I solved it by blowin right past 80-85. You'll never know the problem exists, but it still bothers me. Did you try all the usual suspects? I swapped the fronts and rears and it seemed to work fine till the stealers rotated them back!? Or maybe the wife smacked the curb again

In all seriousness, I do think we gotta prob here. Keep us informed.
I keep smokin' O2'sensors too.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

same problem here :\ and at 64-68ish


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Fissues said:


> Mine too! I solved it by blowin right past 80-85. You'll never know the problem exists,


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: I usually do that!

I have soon the 15k mark service, I will see what they have to say.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

on my DPE's i've only felt vibration in the real highend... im talking 150+ there a slight tremble but i'd expect that from a fwd at that speed


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: I usually do that!
> 
> I have soon the 15k mark service, I will see what they have to say.


Ditto here. Blow right on through.:laugh:
I had this issue and then went in for my 5k service. Here is exactly what the service report has: "85mph
Tech inspected for vibration per request warmed up tires. Set tire pressures to spec. road tested vehicle at highway speeds and felt slight vibration. Road forced balanced four wheels/tires. Found RR wheel/tire excessive road force 44lbs. Replaced RR tire and re-checked road force is now 8 lbs. Installed wheels/tires with smallest road force value closest to driver. Set tire pressures. Torqued wheels. Road tested vehicle at highway speeds and vibration no longer present."

Question - What the frack is "road force" and how does it get excessive in one location and not others? :screwy:
I ask because the issue is back......:banghead::banghead:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Isn't it road force balancing a "Road-like" balancing technique? 

Or some sort of something like it???


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump! Need some more info/input on the "road force" thingy...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Take a look: 

http://www.basstire.com/roadforce/ 

Road force balancing is a technique to balance the tires, taking into consideration the vibration of the wheel itself at high speeds. So it seems they just did the right thing and not only balanced the tires as I knew, but they force balanced them as well. They have to perform both wheel balancing methods to avoid vibrations. 

or something like that 

dont ask those questions in a football :beer::beer: sunday! 
:laugh::laugh: 

EDIT: take the car back to the stealer, I'm sure those numbers are back.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I've had this frequently. Usually between 70-75. I feel like I had a thread about a year ago.  

Anyway, I think part of it is related to the need to be perfectly hubcentric. This is more noticeable with the spacers I have to clear the brakes. It's mostly cured by carefully tightening each lug bolt a little at a time. Usually it takes 3 rounds to accurately torque the lugs.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Perfection!!! (and Da Browns won too! :laugh: CLE transplant in Cali via Japan - long story...:screwy 
Thanks DarthTTs! :beer:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DrDomm said:


> I've had this frequently. Usually between 70-75. I feel like I had a thread about a year ago.
> 
> Anyway, I think part of it is related to the need to be perfectly hubcentric. This is more noticeable with the spacers I have to clear the brakes. It's mostly cured by carefully tightening each lug bolt a little at a time. Usually it takes 3 rounds to accurately torque the lugs.


 Lifted the car and re-tightened as the Dr. ordered. So far, so smooooooth. :thumbup::thumbup: Up to 90 anyway. Haven't had the room to break a buck yet.... 
Thanks Doc.:beer:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

kendoist4162 said:


> Lifted the car and re-tightened as the Dr. ordered. So far, so smooooooth. :thumbup::thumbup: Up to 90 anyway. Haven't had the room to break a buck yet....
> Thanks Doc.:beer:


 Good to know this will fix the problem! 

Now I have to try to fix mine :banghead::laugh: 

:thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> Good to know this will fix the problem!
> 
> Now I have to try to fix mine :banghead::laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:


 It will help, but not always be perfect. There is something about the TT suspension. It seems to be very sensitive to me. Sometimes just getting too much dirt or snow in the wheels will cause a vibration. I think tires matter too. They sometimes wear unevenly.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> It will help, but not always be perfect. There is something about the TT suspension. It seems to be very sensitive to me. Sometimes just getting too much dirt or snow in the wheels will cause a vibration. I think tires matter too. They sometimes wear unevenly.


 True. 
In one of my track days, the ESP was kicking in and I couldn't find anything other than the chunks of rub left by other cars' tires inside the wheels. Once I cleaned them, car was 'normal' 
:sly:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> True.
> In one of my track days, the ESP was kicking in and I couldn't find anything other than the chunks of rub left by other cars' tires inside the wheels. Once I cleaned them, car was 'normal'
> :sly:


 OMG, the vibration I got just from caked-on brake dust and track rubber was impressive.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> OMG, the vibration I got just from caked-on brake dust and track rubber was impressive.


x2

rubber inside the rim, as well as the rubber over the wheel... ESP in action...

Anyway, an update:
Went for my 15k service and mentioned the vibration. They rotated and balanced the 4 wheel and now I'm a happy camper :laugh:


----------



## MKII_VRT (Jun 22, 2004)

revived from the dead! 

My wife's '11 has the same vibration. tires have been balanced twice and replaced once...still have the vibration. 

Have any of you other guys (girls) gotten the dealer to do anything else but balance the tires? 

Vibration at 82ish mph. Car has 7k miles. Car is a 2.0TT.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Are the wheels OEM Audi wheels?


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

My 2011 TT is doing the same thing with both the OEM wheels and the after markets 
I had put on by the dealer. Vibration starts around 75 mph and settles down after 
80.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

stiv said:


> My 2011 TT is doing the same thing with both the OEM wheels and the after markets
> I had put on by the dealer. Vibration starts around 75 mph and settles down after
> 80.


 Make sure all lugs are torqued correctly...89ftlbs. I think it's just how these cars are though.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i noticed a vibration above 80mph when i had the SSR's on last weekend, but now my stock wheels are back on and no vibration. 

maybe it is control arm bushings like the A5 and Q5 had issues with 2 years ago.


----------

